# Affichage des lettres en double avec clavier LOGITECH



## numeric35 (17 Février 2010)

Je possède un ensemble + clavier sans fil LOGITECH (IBOOK sous TIGER). J'ai un drôle de problème : quand je tape sur une touche du clavier la lettre correspondante s'affiche en double (et je n'ai pas bu :rateau. Impossible de changer quoi que ce soit. Le clavier est prévu pour fonctionner sur PC et APPLE. Il marche très bien sur PC. De plus je n'arrive pas à atteindre certains symboles (par ex. je tape ! et çà affiche =) même quand dans format saisie (Préférences systèmes) j'ai sélectionner Logitech Français. Qui a une idée pour résoudre ces deux problèmes ?


----------



## guillaume dufour (17 Février 2010)

Je n'ai pas la solution à ton problème, mais peut être une piste de réflexion : sur mon clavier mac, le = se trouve à la place du ! sur un clavier PC ; c'est peut être un problème de configuration.
bon courage


----------

